# 2010 Touareg TDI hits Denver Nightlife!



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

I work at Tynan's VW in Colorado (denver) and they let me take the TDI out for some pics.. 
some of these are proof that I need mobile light pack. 


































































































































































































































































































More pics will follow later today, i am taking it to the mountains.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg TDI hits Denver Nightlife! (.:baker)*

Nice job!!!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Touareg TDI hits Denver Nightlife! (.:baker)*

How are you getting just parking lights on? Does this not have Xenons?


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Touareg TDI hits Denver Nightlife! (Yeti35)*

Parking brake takes the DRLs off, right?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg TDI hits Denver Nightlife! (schubie)*

This does not have xenons. This appears to be a base TDI with a shiny paint job!!!


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg TDI hits Denver Nightlife! (TREGinginCO)*

actually, i just turned the engine off for the pics. 
It is a $44,750 base model TDI. lol. ;-) 
and here are more from today!!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Touareg TDI hits Denver Nightlife! (schubie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schubie* »_Parking brake takes the DRLs off, right?
 I don't even know since I don't have DRL's.








Is there no other color being brought into the US besides Alaska Grey? I really think there needs to be a support group or something for that color.










_Modified by Yeti35 at 4:35 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg TDI hits Denver Nightlife! (Yeti35)*

we are getting 22 more TDI. 2 LUX with the 20" wheels; one in Sapphire Blue.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Touareg TDI hits Denver Nightlife! (.:baker)*

Hi Jonathan, thanks for the pics. Some of them should need to work out better, but overall nice impression. I enjoyed also the second day pics taken from the country. What about taking the car out there to Pikes Peak and posting some pics?


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Touareg TDI hits Denver Nightlife! (.:baker)*

Nice pics, although when you said 'taking it to the mountains' I was expecting more than Red Rock. Too bad you couldn't get it up to Loveland.


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

yeah same here. i was really going to go to Keystone and such. but since i didnt get fuel in it on anyonther day than SUNDAY! lol. seems the dealer gas tickets are not valid on sunday! lol. also, there was chain restrictions for commercial trucks headed up the mountain, so i figured the roads were poo and dirty.. and i didnt want anything to happen to a car i was loaned for the weekend!! lol. ;-) next time. when i get the Sapphire Blue one, i might have to go to a ski resort with it.


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

also, maybe by then i'll have a light box!


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (.:baker)*

to keep just the parking lights on like that, just turn the headlight switch to all the way on then shut the car off.
Linder


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: 2010 Touareg TDI hits Denver Nightlife! (.:baker)*

Look at all the extra room you have in that engine bay!!!








how did VW squeeze in those extra 4 cylinders?
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29924861
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29924881

_Modified by leebo at 8:58 AM 12-15-2009_


_Modified by leebo at 9:01 AM 12-15-2009_


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Touareg TDI hits Denver Nightlife! (leebo)*

The V6TDI just _fits _the T2 great in so many ways...
That's not to say I don't envy the V10's power. But the Treg is exceptionally well balanced with its smaller, lighter cousin. 







--Chris


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg TDI hits Denver Nightlife! (schubie)*

What's up with the cheap looking exhaust /tips....







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

the GTI eCatalog chrome tips fit right on there.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 2010 Touareg TDI hits Denver Nightlife! (schubie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schubie* »_The V6TDI just _fits _the T2 great in so many ways...
That's not to say I don't envy the V10's power. But the Treg is exceptionally well balanced with its smaller, lighter cousin. 







--Chris

I couldn't agree more, and that's after owning 2 previous T1 V10s.


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Touareg TDI hits Denver Nightlife! (0320thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0320thGTI* »_What's up with the cheap looking exhaust /tips....







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Yeah, on black or other sport/street colors, upgraded exhaust tips look good. But on my AK gray and other offroaders, the straight pipes go with the utilitarian look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Solo (Jan 26, 2005)

*FV-QR*

This thread: Proving Denver is boring as hell.


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Solo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Solo* »_This thread: Proving Denver is boring as hell.















i kinda agree, but the mountains.. are made fro driving!! well when its not all


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Car just looks so unfinished without the body kit... in canada its the sport package that ads R50esque front and rear valence and OEM 20" wheels along with nice rounded rectangle exhaust tips... 
I love my t-reg!! Just not sure i love the diesel thing having always been a gasoline driver... Still love the tourquiness though! 
Nice shots...


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

oh our limited lux edition adds that here. 2-toned leather and 20" wheels and $5,000.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:baker* »_oh our limited lux edition adds that here. 2-toned leather and 20" wheels and $5,000.


we sure as hell weren't offered a two tone leather... gotta love VW Canada... they make some of the worst decisions when it comes to what is offered on the cars...


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

Do you guys still have memory seats and power folding mirrors? We don't have those here anymore. I guess the other thing we have over you is we can order air suspension, at least until the 2010 build run is done.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Do you guys still have memory seats and power folding mirrors? We don't have those here anymore. I guess the other thing we have over you is we can order air suspension, at least until the 2010 build run is done. 


yes... we have memory seats and power folding mirrors... no air suspension... just whatever the "sport suspension" is that comes with the sport pack... (i don't think there's any difference really)


----------



## rifrif (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm a bit confused. I had heard the 2010 would be a completely new design, but this looks exactly like my 2009. Is there any difference?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (rifrif)*

2011 is supposed to be a new design. There is only slight differences from 09 to 10.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Touareg TDI hits Denver Nightlife! (.:baker)*

Some of these are quite nice. Having a white or silver vehicle would have made them even better.


----------

